# Festplatte Klackt beim ausschalten



## ph1driver (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe gestern von Alternate meine Seagate 400GB IDE Platte bekommen.

Diese gibt beim ausschalten des PC´s ein lautes Klack von sich.

HD Tune und Sea Tools finden nichts.

Ist meine erste Platte von Seagate, weiß also nicht ob das Normal bei denen ist, oder nicht.​


----------



## Demcy (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist das Klacken vom Schreib/lesekopf der in die Nullstellung geht ... das ist quasi das geräusch vom anschlag . Nichts besonderes macht meine 2,5" auch 

Also keine Panik


----------



## ph1driver (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber schon recht laut.
edit: hier mal ein Screen von HDD Tune. 32125 Betriebsstunden?WTF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Juli 2009)

Zurückschicken würde ich sagen


----------



## Hackslash (22. Juli 2009)

Teste mal mit Crystal Disk Info das lügt nie


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2009)

meine macht immer nur ein leises "klick" kurz bevor der PC ausgeht.
wenn es zu laut ist würde ich die platte auch zurückschicken.


----------



## Ecle (22. Juli 2009)

Ja die Festplatte fährt sich beim Ausschalten in den sogennanten Parkmodus wodurch sie bei Transport geschützt ist.
Das äußert sich eben durch ein kleines Klacken


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2009)

Der Schreib-/Lesekopf wird beim Ausschalten von einem Magnet angezogen der ihn in die Parkposition bringt. Das macht schonmal nen kleines Geräusch, sollte aber nicht allzu doll auffallen.


----------



## ph1driver (22. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine korrespondenz mit Seagate, und die Mail von Alternate:

Bitte warten Sie, während wir einen Agenten für Sie finden, der Ihnen behilflich sein kann....
Alle Mitarbeiter helfen gerade anderen Kunden. Bitte warten.
Guten Tag. Wie darf ich Ihnen behilflich sein?
Marcel : habe mir Gestern eine Seagate ST3400832A gekauft, welche beim abschalten des PC´s laut klackt. Ist das normal?
Attila B: Einmal oder mehrmals nacheinander?
Marcel : Es gibt ein lautes klack geräusch!
Attila B: 1 sekunden lang, nur einmal?
Marcel : Ja, einmal.
Attila B: Kann normal sein.
Attila B: Kopf parkt sich vielleicht.
Attila B: Beim ausschalten.
Attila B: Lassen Sie SeaTools for DOS laufen lassen. (seatools.seagate.com)
Marcel : Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, das es der Kopf ist. SeaTools für Windows hab ich laufen lassen, ohne fehler. Allerding zeigt mir HDD Tune eine Betriebzeit von 32225 Std. an, und HDD Health sagt zum Status der Platte 49%?
Attila B: Ich kann ja keine Stellung dazu nehmen da wir diese Anwendung nicht entwickelt haben. Ich kenne mich da nicht aus.
Attila B: Die Platte ist allerdings alt.
Attila B: Wenn Sie eine Seriennummer haben kann ich sagen ca wie alt.
Marcel : Na ob sie alt ist oder nicht ist ja egal, wurde ja NEU gekauft.SN: 3NF06XW7
Attila B: Ich wuerde Ihnen raten dass Sie sich mit der Verkaeufer ins Verbindung setzen und mal nachfragen weswegen es laut HDD Tune 32225 Std laufzeit hat.
Attila B: Platte wurde Ende 2004 hergestellt.
Marcel : Ok, werde ich machen. Kann natürlich auch ein auslesefehler des Programms sein. Sie war auf jeden fall noch nicht verbaut gewesen, musste sie unter Windows erst Initialisieren, und konnte dann Partitionieren und Formatieren.Ich denke mal nicht, das sie Refurbished ist.
Attila B: Ah. Kann sein.
Attila B: Es hat noch Gewaehrleistung bis zu 28.12.2009 laut System.
Marcel: Ok,werde mich dann mal an den Verkäufer wenden.Dankeschön für die Hilfe.
Die Mail:

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Wenn Ihre Seagate ST3400832A 400 GB-Festplatte  ein lautes klackendes Geräusch
von sich gibt, dann ist dies nicht normal. Aus  diesem Grund würde ich Ihnen
empfehlen, dass Sie uns die Festplatte zur  technischen Überprüfung zusenden.
Bitte legen Sie der Rücksendung eine  detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibung und eine
Rechnungskopie bei.
Wobei "lautes  Klack" auch eine Auslegungssache ist. Die Festplatten fahren in
den  "Ruhe-Modus", bzw. in die "Park-Position". Wenn der Strom dann nicht mehr
an  der Festplatte anliegt, dann gibt die Festplatte ein Klacken von sich.  Dies
wäre normal und so vom Hersteller vorgesehen.

Ich hoffe, ich  konnte Ihnen behilflich sein und verbleibe

mit freundlichem  Gruss,

J. Sommer
(Technik-Abteilung)

Was würdet ihr jetzt machen? Bin jetzt ratlos, ist es jetzt normal oder nicht?

Und wieso hat die Platte nur noch bis zum 28.12.2009 Gewährleistung? Ist doch Neu, müssten doch also ab kaufdatum 5 Jahre sein oder nicht?
edit: Hier nochmal ein screen von Crystal Disk info:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (22. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Klacken würd ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Wenn du alles gebackuped hast, dann würd ich es erstmal so lassen. Ich denke nich dass sie nur wegen dem klacken bald kaputtgehen wird.


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2009)

kommt auf die Platte an, 
die muss nicht unbedingt gleich kaputt sein, 
es gibt nun mal HDDs die sind etwas laut 
oder sehr laut wie Maxtor z.b.  , 
würde sagen, wenn beim  Lese und Schreib Zugriff ungewöhnlich laut klackert und es sehr lange dauert. dann stimmt was mit der HDD nicht


----------



## ph1driver (22. Juli 2009)

Beim Lese und Schreibzugriff Klackert nichts, sind nur die normalen Zugriffsgeräusch zu hören. Die sind in der Tat etwas leiser als meine Diamond Max 21.


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2009)

beim booten des  PCs Defragmentiert  Windows immer die boot Dateien  und lädt einiges vor bei Vista , das ist  wohl das klackern ? 

das  Defragmentieren  und vorladen von Windows,
kann man auch abschalten,
wenn die HDD mehreres  gleichzeitig macht , klackert es  oft, das ist normal und bei der einen HDD lauter , bei einer anderen leiser ,wenn dann noch der PC schöne leise ist,
dann fällt das mehr auf, als sonst .


----------



## ph1driver (1. August 2009)

Hab heute meine austausch platte bekommen. Jetzt ist nichts mehr laut am klacken.

Hier werden mir 74 Betriebsstunden angezeigt, und das Festplatte 1300 mal eingeschaltet worden ist. Gehe in diesem fall mal von einem auslesefehler aus.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Hab heute meine austausch platte bekommen. Jetzt ist nichts mehr laut am klacken.
> 
> Hier werden mir 74 Betriebsstunden angezeigt, und das Festplatte 1300 mal eingeschaltet worden ist. Gehe in diesem fall mal von einem auslesefehler aus.



Könnte das eine reparierte Festplatte sein?


----------



## ph1driver (1. August 2009)

Also Einbauspuren sind keine vorhanden.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

ok. Mit was liest du aus?


----------



## ph1driver (1. August 2009)

Mit HDD Tune, und Crystal Disk info.


----------

